# Vodafone Kabel drosselt Kunden ab 10 GB Sharing die Leitung



## niersbergerla (2. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vodafone Kabel drosselt Kunden ab 10 GB Sharing die Leitung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Vodafone Kabel drosselt Kunden ab 10 GB Sharing die Leitung


----------



## sukram89 (2. Dezember 2015)

Zum Glück kann man dies zurzeit noch mit VPN umgehen.


----------



## BruderSunface (2. Dezember 2015)

Der VPN muss halt Peer2Peer Verbindungen unterstützen.
In der Schweiz ist es zB so.

Bei Mir drosstel Kabeldetuschland ab 60GB pro Tag.
Aber dann auch nur die Filehoster alles andere bleibt gleich.
Ich hab die 100.000 Leitung.


----------



## b34v13s (2. Dezember 2015)

BruderSunface schrieb:


> Der VPN muss halt Peer2Peer Verbindungen unterstützen.
> In der Schweiz ist es zB so.
> 
> Bei Mir drosstel Kabeldetuschland ab 60GB pro Tag.
> ...



Da bist du gut dran. Bei mir drosselt Kabeldeutschand schon bei 5GB/Tag und das selbst wenn ich etwas über das Usenet lade.
Ist schon seit Anfang des Jahres so. 
Zum Glück wird halt wirklich nur dieser Traffic gedrosselt und nicht das ganze Internet.


----------



## Loosa (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man nicht gerade in der Forschung arbeitet oder eine OpenSource Seite betreibt frage ich mich eh, wie man 10GB am Tag legal zusammenbekommt.
Soweit ich weiß läuft Steam ja nicht als P2P, das wären bei mir die größten Datenmengen. Höchstens bei der Neuinstallation eines MMO könnte es knapp werden.

Bin aber froh bei einem der wenigen Konkurrenten von Kabel Deutschland zu sein. Die nerven mich noch in ganz anderer Hinsicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade in der Forschung arbeitet oder eine OpenSource Seite betreibt frage ich mich eh, wie man 10GB am Tag legal zusammenbekommt.


 also, MAL an einem Tag, das geht - z.B. nen großen Patch, Mod oder so was - erst Recht da dort auch die "one-click-hoster" stehen - so was wie zB ein PES-User-Patch mit authentisch nacheditierten Spielern und Trikots usw. wird beispielsweise idR per one-click-hoster als Download angeboten, weil es für die freiwilligen Edit-User und deren Fan-Foren zu teuer wäre, eigene Server dafür bereitzuhalten.

Aber regelmäßig per Filesharing und solche Hoster mehr als 10GB täglich als normaler Privathaushalt? Da kann mir niemand erzählen, dass es da NICHT darum geht, sich die Kosten für Filme, Musik und/oder Spiele zu sparen und die Macher dieser Medien sowie die ehrlichen Käufer quasi zu bescheissen...   da hab ich auch kein Verständnis für: wer sich schnelles Internet leisten kann, der soll sich gefälligst die Sachen, die er wirklich schauen/hören will, auch kaufen oder legal ausleihen. 

Wichtig ist halt die Unterscheidung zwischen Filesharing und Rest, denn wenn jemand wiederum legal einige Filme in Full-HD pro Tag schaut, dann fällt ja das nicht darunter.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Dezember 2015)

Unter die 10 GB fällt erstmal alles. Gedrosselt wird aber nur das Filesharing Zeug.
Und 10 GB erreicht man sehr schnell.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2015)

sehr schnell? privat? womit?

edit:
ach so, wenn du den kompletten traffic meinst, stimmt das natürlich. dann sind 10 gb wirklich nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Unter die 10 GB fällt erstmal alles. Gedrosselt wird aber nur das Filesharing Zeug.


 Im Text steht  aber "_Die Reduktion der Geschwindigkeit betrifft also nur den durch Filesharing *entstandenen *Internet-Traffic_", Vergangenheitsform - also wenn 10GB durch Filesharing bereits entstanden sind. Wenn da stehen würde "_... betrifft nur den durch Filesharing entstehenden_...",  also Zukunftsform, dann wäre Deine Aussage korrekt.  Zudem steht im Text auch "_Wer sein Datenvolumen nicht durch diese Anwendungen verbraucht, wird auch weiterhin erst ab 60 GByte/Tag_... " - auch das bedeutet, dass zu den 10GB nur Filesharing-Traffic zählt.

Oder hast du andere Infos?


----------



## sukram89 (2. Dezember 2015)

BruderSunface schrieb:


> Der VPN muss halt Peer2Peer Verbindungen unterstützen.



Warum muss das unterstützt werden? CyberGhost an und alles läuft reibungslos.


----------



## schokoeis (3. Dezember 2015)

Das macht KD aber nicht erst November. Die Filesharing-Ports wurden ab 10 GB schon seit Jahren gedrosselt. Und zwar nur die. Steam und PSN fallen nicht darunter, eben sowenig Videostreaming (Youtube, Amazon Prime). Laut einem Telefongespräch mit der Kundenberatung ist das auch nicht geplant, wobei mit dem Öttinger seinen Gesetzen jetzt einiges mehr möglich ist an Gängelung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Im Text steht  aber "_Die Reduktion der Geschwindigkeit betrifft also nur den durch Filesharing *entstandenen *Internet-Traffic_", Vergangenheitsform - also wenn 10GB durch Filesharing bereits entstanden sind. Wenn da stehen würde "_... betrifft nur den durch Filesharing entstehenden_...",  also Zukunftsform, dann wäre Deine Aussage korrekt.  Zudem steht im Text auch "_Wer sein Datenvolumen nicht durch diese Anwendungen verbraucht, wird auch weiterhin erst ab 60 GByte/Tag_... " - auch das bedeutet, dass zu den 10GB nur Filesharing-Traffic zählt.
> 
> Oder hast du andere Infos?





Quelle: http://werdrosselt.de/exklusiv-kabel-deutschland-gb/#comment-2388864177 und die AGB von Vodafon.


> Eben nicht. Laut aktuellen Vodafone-AGB musst du nur 10 GB erreichen, egal wie und dann wird aber NUR File Sharing gedrosselt und der Rest nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2015)

Beispielsweise allein schon der Download von Games erreicht locker 10 GB. Oft auch schon 40-50 GB.  Nun nicht täglich. Aber habe mal heute ein Spiel mit 30 GB, morgen diverse Steam-Patches mit X GB u.s.w. 10 GB kommen pro Tag (je nach Gamebestand) schnell zusammen.


----------



## Loosa (3. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt wohl:


> Lädt ein Kunde an einem Kalendertag ein Gesamtdatenvolumen von mehr als 10 GB herunter,ist Vodafone berechtigt, die ihm zur Verfügung stehende Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit aus-schließlich für File-Sharing-Anwendungen bis zum Ablauf desselben Tages auf 100 Kbit/s zubegrenzen.


http://www.vodafone.de/downloadarea/151126-preise-internet-telefon.pdf

Wenn man an einem Tag etwas größeres vorhat sollte man also zuerst P2P machen und später den anderen Traffic erzeugen. 
Ich halte das trotzdem für ein eher theoretisches Problem. Oder jedenfalls eines auf das man sich einstellen kann ohne regelmäßig Komfort zu verlieren.

Problematisch ist es aber trotzdem, wie Kabel Deutschland in vielen Regionen eine Monopolstellung hat. Zumindest im Bereich Internet per Kabel. Bei uns gibt es genau einen Konkurrenten (bei dem ich bin ) aber das nur innerhalb des Stadtgebiets. Und ist nichtmal da überall erhältlich.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Quelle: Exklusiv: Kabel Deutschland schaltet 10-GB-Drosselung scharf und die AGB von Vodafon.


Dann stimmt halt die Meldung hier nicht, aber hast du den entsprechenden Auszug aus den AGB parat? Denn da steht jetzt nur ein comment, mehr nicht. Da kann der User sich auch getäuscht haben und die Formulierung missverstanden haben.

So oder so, auch wenn es stimmt: dann isses halt Pech für die, die ausschließlich legale Inhalte nutzen und dann mal einem Tag zuerst ein paar Spieleupdates ziehen und 2-3 legale Filme schauen, die 10GB schon erreicht haben und erst danach dann noch Filesharing machen möchten und mit weniger Speed leben müssen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind one-click-hoster, die ich manchmal für Mods&co nutze, ohnehin sehr lahm, wenn man sich da nicht anmeldet, sondern ohne Benutzername runterladen will - da bringt ein schneller Zugang eh nix.


----------



## Loosa (3. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann stimmt halt die Meldung hier nicht, aber hast du den entsprechenden Auszug aus den AGB parat?



Guck mal ein Post über deinem. 

Zitiert aus den verlinkten AGBs auf Seite 3, B Internet, 3.1b Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Guck mal ein Post über deinem.
> 
> Zitiert aus den verlinkten AGBs auf Seite 3, B Internet, 3.1b Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.


 okay, dann ist die News-Formulierung fehlerhaft. Aber trotzdem bleibt es dabei, dass an sich so gut wie ausschließlich "Raubkopierer" von dieser Einschränkung wirklich regelmäßig betroffen sein dürften.


----------



## BruderSunface (3. Dezember 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade in der Forschung arbeitet oder eine OpenSource Seite betreibt frage ich mich eh, wie man 10GB am Tag legal zusammenbekommt.



Na ja, es gibt Leute die große Mengen an Daten über günstige Filesharing Accounts laufen lassen. Große Video projekte, BackUps.
zB Uploadet.net kostet im Monat nur 10€ und ist ziehmlich schnell das bieten nur Premium Server sonst die ne Menge kosten.
Meiner Erfahrung nach.
Aber das ist nur eine Möglichkeit.
Ich denke nicht das filsharing prinzipiell mit illegalen Sachen zu tun haben muss!

Außerdem bin Ich nicht für Geistiges Eigentum. Ich finde Patentrechte sind rechte nicht zum Schutz sondern für die Unterdrückung.
Und habe selber nichts dagegen wenn Sich Leute die kein Geld haben Ihre Spiele oder Videos und Musik im Netz besorgen.
Das wird auch niemals jemand aufhalten können egal wie hoch die Strafen werden.
Weil die Leute die das hochladen habe nein Überzeugung.
Und zwar sich nicht diesem Kapitalistischem Regime auf diesem Planeten zu unterwerfen das arme Menschen zu nutzlosen schwachen Wesen macht die in einem Teufelskreis aus Armut fest hängen aus dem sie und Ihre Familie nicht mehr heraus kommen,l weil sie von allen Seiten verachtet werden.

Es scheint auf den Ersten Blick als wären die Gesetze und Reglungen unseres Staates zum Schutz der Gerechtigkeit angelegt worden.
Aber forscht man nach, sieht man das grade diejenigen die sie vertreten sich in keinster weise an sie halten.
Gesetze sind nur für diejenigen da die zu dumm sind selber aus einer höheren Inneren Ethik und Moral zu handeln.
Ich finde es ok wenn jemand für seine qualitativ gute Arbeit einen Lohn bekommt.
Die Leute die Spiele machen zB, stecken eine Menge Arbeit hinein.
Ich komme selber auf dieser Branche und weiß wie viel Zeit und Kreativität dahinter steckt.

Aber ich finde es nicht gut das die Firmen wie Ubisoft usw. sich nen Goldenen Arsch verdienen während andere Lebewesen (Menschen zb) auf diesem Planeten an Hunger sterben.
Das ist wie Fußball. Die ganzen Idioten gehen ins Stadion und schauen sich irgendwelche Leute an die da mit einander spielen. Es werden Milliarden ausgegeben von den Konsumenten für Fußball.
Mit diesem Geld würde nur eine Olympiade ausfallen gelassen werden könnte man eine menge gutes tun.
Aber der dekadente Mensch hat heute nichts besseres zu tun als nur auf sich zu gucken und sein eigenes leben nach dem Vorbild der verblödeten Anderen Mitläufer zu bereichern die ihm nie erklärt haben was wahre Nächstenliebe bedeutet.

Heute bedeutet Nächstenliebe das ich einen fetten Ferrarie in der Garage stehen habe, den Ich ein mal im Sommer fahre und in der Kirche spende ich Geld. Oder mal was für arme gequälte Tiere. Aber setze Mich am Abend vor meinen TV oder PC und schau mir die neusten Kinderpornos an und gehe am Morgen in den Bundestag und tue so als sei Ich wichtig weil Ich 25.000€ im Monat verdiene als Politiker.

Das Patentrecht unterstützt genau diese Leute.
Falsche Ehrlichkeit, wenige die sich auf die kosten vieler bereichern und den Hals nicht voll bekommen.

Ich denke das alles einen Sinn hat. Auch das schlimmste Leid. Irgendwo ist doch immer eine wichtige Lehre draus zu ziehen.
Aber muss es wirklich sein?
Was tun wir für diesen Planeten, er tut doch so viel für Uns!

Jedenfalls ist Patentrecht (ein weites Thema) eine der Grundlagen warum bestimmte reiche Leute so viel geld haben das sie für Waffen und Ihre Gier ausgeben!
Denke wir mal an JP Morgen und andere Leute. Aber jeder muss sich selber informieren wenn er Interesse hat und es nicht nur vor heuchelt!

Und grade weil es die Warheit ist das alles Leiden vom Geld aus geht. Oder von denen die es für Ihre Bereicherung und unersättliche Gier missbrauchen sage ich hier meine Meinung.

Ich kann niemandme raten Illegale Dinge zu tun die gegen das gesetz sind!
Aber wenn sich Menschen frei machen wollen um selber kreativ zu sein wie zb mit Musikprogrammen die 600€ kosten die sie sich einfach nicht leisten können.
Dann finde ich das nicht schlimm und es ist nicht der jene Kriminell der es runterläd sondern die jenigen die solch gute Programme nach 10 jahren auch noch zu diesem Preis anbieten so das keiner der ärmer ist sich sie leisten kann.

So schrenkt und zensiert man die kreativität der Massen ein, versteht ihr?
In dem man nur denen die viel Geld haben zugang zu bestimmten Dingen ermöglicht. Denn die Anderen, sind unnötige Reblleln die durch ihre Unterdrückten Welten zu einer Gefahr für das Regiem werden und dazu aufrufen es zu stürtzen!
Wie lange noch werden wir die augen vor diesem Leid verschließen?

 Aber es gibt inzwischen viele die was änder nwollen. Auch am Patentrecht. Diese kriminellen leute werden bald keine Chance mehr haben. Weil mehr und mehr Leute aufwachen in allen positionen über alle Kontinente. Wir sehen es live.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2015)

BruderSunface schrieb:


> Außerdem bin Ich nicht für Geistiges Eigentum. Ich finde Patentrechte sind rechte nicht zum Schutz sondern für die Unterdrückung.


 Also nee, soory, aber: was für ein Schwachsinn...     Du willst mit der Aussage an sich also, dass Musiker und Tontechniker, Schauspieler, Regisseure, Kameramänner, Tonleute, Buchautoren usw. sowie die Leute, die dafür sorgen, dass die Werke einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zugänglich sind, kein Geld damit verdienen außer von ein paar Leuten, die - obwohl es "umsonst" ist - trotzdem ne CD oder das Buch usw. kaufen, oder wie? Die Künstler und Fachleute sollen dann also normal arbeiten und in ihrer Freizeit dann zB Herr der Ringe drehen, oder Fallout 4 programmieren, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?

Und Patente: klar können manche ein Patent auch "ausnutzen", und es gibt auch Firmen, die Patente kaufen, nur um etwas zurückzuhalten, was zwar für "die Menschheit" an sich besser wäre, aber der Firma schaden könnte - zB wenn eine Ölfirma ein Patent für eine effiziente Sonnenenergie-Technik aufkauft. 

Aber Patente laufen auch mal aus, und ohne Patentrecht hättest du viel viel viel weniger Innovationen. Der Computer, mit dem du schreibst, gäb es ohne Patentrecht mit hoher Sicherheit noch gar nicht, weil etliche Erfinder, Ingenieure und eben auch Firmen nur forschen und entwickeln, weil sie sich sicher sind, dass es sich lohnt - und lohnen kann es sich nur, wenn man zunächst mal der einzige ist, der das Recht hat, die Idee/Erfindung zu produzieren. Stell Dir vor, es gäbe kein Patentrecht. Und du hast ne Firma, die 2 Jahre lang an einem zB neuen Dosenöffner gearbeitet hat, und dann bringst du den auf den Markt. Dann würde sofort eine andere Firma kommen und den nachbauen, und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt es auch eine größere Firma, die kostengünstiger produzieren kann - und du sitzt dann da mit deinem an sich tollen neuen Dosenöffner...   weißt du, was das bedeuten würde? Korrekt: so eine Firma würde erst gar nicht anfangen, zu forschen, und wir hätten neue Erfindungen und Innovationen AUSSCHLIESSLICH durch Idealisten, die das aus Spaß an der Freude machen, oder durch große Firmen, die wissen, dass kein Konkurrent die neue Erfindung günstiger herstellen kann. 

Das ist eine utopische Traumwelt, die Dir da vorschwebt und die es nicht gibt und niemals geben wird... und nur weil einige Firmen die Rechte evlt. missbrauchen (wenn es wirklich kriminell und illegal wäre, könnte man  sie ja belangen), kannst du doch nicht allen ernstes auch all die anderen "ehrlichen" Firmen und kleinen Firmen, Künstler usw. mit in das Boot nehmen, das du versenken willst...


----------



## BruderSunface (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich fände gut, wenn Patente solange gelten würden bis die Entwickler ungefähr das doppelte von Ihren Ausgaben wieder rein bekommen haben.
Das wäre fair. Wie viele sehr kluge Wissenschaftler gibt es. Junge Leute die neue, bessere Ideen haben und dazu noch reine Absichten zum Beispiel den Umweltschutz oder einfach nur eine gesunde Erde die Ihr Potenzial nicht nutzen können nur weil Sie in Firmen angestellt sind wo Sie auf die Investoren der Privatfirmen hören müssen und nach deren Vorstellungen entwickeln müssen.

Beispiel Freie Energie von Viktor Schauberger und Nicola Tesla.
Tesla hat zu Lebzeiten schon ein Auto gebaut das mit reiner Raumenergie gefahren ist.
J-P Morgen hat Ihn zerstört und für verrückt erklären lassen!
Tesla hat kabellose Stromübertragung erfunden in dem Er im Umkreis von ein par Kilometern alle Glühbirnen zum leuchten gebracht hat.
Er hat das Stromnetz wie wir es heute kennen erst möglich gemacht.
J.P Morgen wollte damals nämlich lieber seine veraltete Technologie nutzen um Strom zu übertragen.
Tesla hat ihm gezeigt das er nicht viele teure Kabel braucht die quer über die Straße hängen er hat Ihm ein Wechselstromkabel entwickelt wie wir es heute kennen. Danach hat Morgen ihn gefeuert und sein Labor abgefackelt.
Er hat alle Entwicklungen eingezogen die Tesla in den Jahren in seiner Firma gemacht hatte und Ihn kaputt gemacht. Tesla hörte nicht auf zu forschen und suchte sich neue Sponsoren. Aber keiner wollte mit ihm was zu tun haben weil sich keiner mit den Morgens anlegen wollte.
Gäbe es das Patentrecht nicht hätte Morgen die Entwicklungen von Tesla nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen können.
Denn mit Kabeln durch die Strom übertragen wird verdient man ne Menge Geld.

So ist es bei vielen Sachen. Man muss sich nur genug informieren und man erkennt das so manches was öffentlich als Theorie hingestellt wird, wahrscheinlicher ist als es den Anschein hat.

Wenn die Technologie und das Wissen für den PC von Anfang an öffentlich gewesen wäre. Hätten sich viel mehr kluge Köpfe damit beschäftigen können und Wir hätten keine Monopole mehr so wie es bei Linux ist.
Alle kennen den Cod und alle dürfen Ihn verändern. Das ist doch genau das Prinzip.

Und Ich rede hier nur von Fakten die jeder nach prüfen kann.
Gegenstimmen gibts natürlich auch immer , aber diese sind oft genug auf irgendwelche dubiosen Leute die für private Unternehmen zurück zu führen sind zurück zu führen ^^...

Ich find es ok, wenn Leute für Ihre Erfindung eine Entschädigung bekommen.
Aber Erfinder oder erfinden, Erfindung. Da findet jemand etwas. Und es ist nicht der Besitz. Ist meine Meinung, ja.
Es ist quasie ein gottes Geschenk.

Das Problem ist das sich die Erfinder an Ihrem Produkten bereichern, da wirst Du mir wohl zustimmen. und zwar in Übermassen.
Dem liegt zugrunde das Sie so erzogen worden sind. Immer mehr haben zu wollen. Es ist eine Tugend an sich zu denken.
Schau doch wie es auf der Welt aussieht. Meinst Du Afrika ist selber daran Schuld das es so arm ist? Ob wolh es das Land mit den meissten Bodenschätzen auf der Welt ist?
Nein, die offene marktwirdschaft in freiem Wetbewerb ist daran Schuld. Die Gier nach dem Geld.
Wir leben in einer Zeit in dem Wir unser Essen und Trinken und Luxus nur für Geld bekommen. Jedefalls glauben Wir das alle.
Daher horten es die Menschen wo es nur irrgent geht. ALs wäre das Ihre Lebensversicherung.

Es ist lediglich genau die Falle in der Sie fest sitzen.

Mein Bedürfnis nach Kommunikation besteht aus Nächstenliebe und gegenseitiger Bereicherung.
Mehr brauche Ich nicht. Kein Geld der Welt kann dir Freunde und Liebe kaufen.

Auch die Natur die Wir zerstören ist kostbarer als Geld. Und doch schütten Wir Tonnen um Tonnen Plastik in die Meere.
Weil die Kunststoff Industrien nicht das neue gute Plastik aus Kartoffeln oder Mais oder Hanf herstellen wollen.
Weil Ihre Gewinne dezimiert würden.
Es ist der Ast an dem Wir sägen auf dem Wir selber sitzen.

Und die meisten Leute sind zu beschäftigt damit Ihr Leben auf die Reihe zu kriegen als das Sie Zeit hätten nach den 8Std Arbeit täglich noch an etwas Anderes zu denken als Schlafen oder Urlaub.
Die Grundmotivation ist, klammere Dich an dem was Du hast feste damit Du es nicht verlierst.
Und an statt die Verantwortlichen dafür zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen konkurrieren Sie mit Ihren Nächsten.
Die Menschen die sie eigentlichen Lieben sollten und mit denen sie gemeinsam stark sein können um Sich Ihre eigene Welt zu erschaffen.
Fern von der derzeitigen langweiligen Konkurrenz und überlebens geprägten Zeit.

Ein Wandel ist nötig! In vielen Punkten. Und das die Industrien mal ein par Jahrzehnte lang keine Entwicklungen mehr machen können ist da doch wirklich nicht schlimm. Ausgehend von deiner Aussage das dann Stillstand in Sachen Forschung eintreten würde.
Wir haben eh bessere zu tun als Uns auf das nächste Game zu konzentrieren oder das nächste Auto zu bauen.
Wir sollten lieber vorher an die Umwelt denken.
Und unabhängige Forschung unterstützen die nicht von Monopolisieren Privatfirmen gesponsert wird wie eigentlich fast alle Firmen.

 Patentrecht ist nicht gesund. Niemandem gehört etwas. Gesund ist zu benutzen und nicht zu besitzen.
Es ist nicht der Einzelne der den Planeten zerstört. Sondern die Masse an Individuen die all genau das selbe denken und glauben.
Überall gibt es auch kleine Lichtblicke. So sind die Storys von VideoGames oft sehr bereichernd was Ethik und Moral also die Massage an geht.

Grundsetzliche Punkte in denen Du wenn Du und deine Kinder weiter leben wollen sich weiter entwicklen müssen sind gemeint.
Jeder einzelne ist wertvoll und wichtig.
Aber gibt es nicht genug Krieg und Angst und Hass.
Woher kommt das alles? Ist das eine schöne Zukunft.
Jedefalls sollten Wir mal darüber nach denken!


----------



## Talas (3. Dezember 2015)

BruderSunface schrieb:


> Beispiel Freie Energie von Viktor Schauberger und Nicola Tesla.
> Tesla hat zu Lebzeiten schon ein Auto gebaut das mit reiner Raumenergie gefahren ist.
> J-P Morgen hat Ihn zerstört und für verrückt erklären lassen!



Da werden sich jetzt bei jedem Physiker die Augen nach hinten verdrehen.


----------



## Loosa (3. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn das arg OT geht will ich mal ein paar Punkte anspringen...



BruderSunface schrieb:


> Na ja, es gibt Leute die große Mengen an Daten über günstige Filesharing Accounts laufen lassen. Große Video projekte, BackUps.



Bei professionellen Videoprojekten arbeitet man mit Proxies. Da lässt sich sogar ein ganzer Spielfilm auf ein paar GB herunterrechnen und problemlos mit der kostenlosen Variante von Dropbox teilen. Und es ist nicht schwer an mehr Volumen zu kommen.

Und Backups per P2P? Ähh...



> Und habe selber nichts dagegen wenn Sich Leute die kein Geld haben Ihre Spiele oder Videos und Musik im Netz besorgen.


Bei uns sind nur wenige so arm, dass sie es sich nicht leisten könnten digitales Gut zu erstehen. Es gibt mittlerweile auch  jede Menge kostenlose oder kostengünstige Möglichkeiten.

Ich kann mein Geld allerdings auch oft für anderes brauchen als den neuesten AAA Shooter - deswegen warte ich dann eben auf den nächsten Sale (oder kauf was älteres bei GOG). Wer es sich nicht leisten kann/will aber trotzdem sofort nach Release alles haben will ist auch nichts anderes als gierig.



> Ich finde es ok wenn jemand für seine qualitativ gute Arbeit einen Lohn bekommt.
> Die Leute die Spiele machen zB, stecken eine Menge Arbeit hinein.
> Ich komme selber auf dieser Branche und weiß wie viel Zeit und Kreativität dahinter steckt.
> 
> Aber ich finde es nicht gut das die Firmen wie Ubisoft usw. sich nen Goldenen Arsch verdiene...



Hast du dir mal die Bilanzen von Ubisoft angeguckt? In den letzten 7 Jahren haben sie nur in vieren davon Gewinn gemacht und in keinem Dividende ausgezahlt. Mit den Verkaufserfolgen müssen eben auch die Flops finanziert werden. Ein paar zu viel davon und selbst eine Größe wie Ubisoft ist schnell weg vom Markt.
Passiert in der Sparte oft genug.



> Und grade weil es die Warheit ist das alles Leiden vom Geld aus geht. Oder von denen die es für Ihre Bereicherung und unersättliche Gier missbrauchen sage ich hier meine Meinung.



Es gibt eine Menge was man am Kapitalismus kritisieren kann oder verändern sollte.

Aber ohne modernes Finanzsystem wären wir technologisch immer noch im Mittelalter. Ohne derartige Finanzierung könnte es sich schlichtweg niemand leisten Fabrikationsanlagen, Containerschiffe oder sonstige Großprojekte zu stemmen. Nicht umsonst markierten die Fugger, die das System mit aufbauten und der mächtigste Konzern waren der jemals existierte, eine Zeitenwende.

Ähnlich mit dem Patentschutz, der durchaus auch reformiert gehört, weil sich Forschung ohne einfach nicht lohnen würde. Wer würde schon ohne Aussicht auf Gewinn darin investieren wollen?
Wer früher Forschung (oder Kunst) praktizieren wollte musste selbst das Kapital haben, brauchte einen Mäzen oder war im Kloster. Wenn alles für alle kostenlos sein soll wird es wieder darauf hinauslaufen.



> Aber wenn sich Menschen frei machen wollen um selber kreativ zu sein wie zb mit Musikprogrammen die 600€ kosten die sie sich einfach nicht leisten können.


Sorry, aber das hat nichts mit Freiheit zu tun sondern ist einfach nur Faulheit.

Es gibt aberdutzende kostenlose oder günstige Alternativen (ab €10) mit denen man kreativ arbeiten kann. Wer gut ist kann mit jedem Werkzeug einen Hit produzieren. Was muss es ausgerechnet das absolute Top-Programm in der größten Ausführung sein wenn man es sich nicht leisten will?
Der Trend geht sogar dahin, dass man immer mehr Profisoftware (selbst Tools für €5.000) im nicht-kommerziellen Bereich kostenlos nutzen kann. Oder es gibt Lite-Versionen.


Die Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität finde ich nicht weniger egoistisch wie die "Raffgier der da oben".


----------



## Loosa (3. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, dann ist die News-Formulierung fehlerhaft. Aber trotzdem bleibt es dabei, dass an sich so gut wie ausschließlich "Raubkopierer" von dieser Einschränkung wirklich regelmäßig betroffen sein dürften.



Mal wieder BTT... sehe ich auch so.

Allerdings fände ich es problematisch wenn sich das als Präzedenzfall schleichend als Standard durchsetzt. Ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es bei P2P bleibt, wo auch der restliche Datenverbrauch rasant ansteigt.

"Wie, du guckst mehr als 30 Minuten 4K-Filme bei Netflix? Das kostet."

Einer Bekannten wollten sie mal extra Gebühren stellen, oder einen Teil der Fernsehkanäle sperren, weil sie denen zu viel Bandbreite verbrauchte. Ok, als Mitarbeiterin von Sky hatte sie alle Pakete die es überhaupt gibt freigeschaltet. Aber man sollte meinen, dass ein Kabelfernsehanbieter auch tatsächlich Kabelfernsehen anbietet, hah!


----------



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2015)

Vodafone rudert zurück. Jetzt fällt sogar die 60GB-Regelung:

Ein Unternehmenssprecher bei SPON:


> "Es handelte sich hierbei um ein Pilotprojekt. Je nach Ergebnis war  geplant, dieses im Kabelgebiet weiter auszurollen oder nicht. Die  bisherigen Ergebnisse des Tests bewegen uns dazu, die Maßnahme nicht  fortzuführen. Damit entfallen zugleich auch sämtliche Beschränkungen für  Filesharing-Dienste - sowohl die ab einem Verbrauch von 10 Gigabyte als  auch die bereits seit längerem bestehenden ab einem Verbrauch von 60  Gigabyte."


Vodafone Kabel Deutschland: Drosselung für Filesharing*gekippt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Spiele die P2P nutzen sollten durch eine Positivliste von der Drosselung ausgenommen werden.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Dann müssen die ja eine sehr grosse Positivliste haben 

Naja die sind halt wohl aufgrund der vielen Kündigungen zurückgerudert haben


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2015)

Sehe ich auch so, da gab es wohl eine Schwemme von Kündigungen und einen gewaltigen Shitstorm. Und so etwas spricht sich ja auch unter den Normalos rum wie ein Lauffeuer. Das kostet dann am Ende massig Kunden. 
Und wenn sie jetzt zurückrudern und sogar eine echte Flat daraus machen, dann bringt das wiederum mehr Kunden. Sowas positives spricht sich ja auch rum.


----------



## nathra (19. Februar 2016)

@BruderSunface  ---- auch wenns off topic ist. dein 2ter post ist der verdammt beste post den hier lesen durfte. (auch wenn er off topic war)^^​


----------

